# Cute cockatiel mannerisms



## Boolove (Mar 1, 2012)

What are your favorite cute cockatiel mannerisms? I love when they are sitting on a flat surface and they fluff their feathers so hard that the momentum scoots them backwards a little bit 

Just for fun


----------



## Reese (Feb 26, 2012)

I love it when they dip their head. Begging for scritchies! X> So cute!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

I like when they pace the front of the cage begging to come out


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I love it when they sing to their foot  Riki does this.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

I love when I hear the panic flock call when I walk out the room .


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

I love when they sit there & watch the little dust particles float by. IDK why, it's just so cute when my little tiel' does it. I'm like, "what are you looking at?"


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I love it when they beg for scritches! Each of my tiels has their own variation of this but my absolute favorite is Phoebe's way! She waits until I give another bird scritches and she will walk up to the other bird and turn her head sideways and lay it on the other bird near my fingers (she likes the area under her beak rubbed best). Absolutely precious!!


----------



## ARrescue (Mar 7, 2012)

I love it when they grab a perch and flap their wings as hard as they can. Lily, our 'tiel is unclipped but rarely flies, and she starts flapping and gets this look in her eye like, "I'll do it, don't think I won't!" So cute, she's such a show off.


----------



## AnnieKay (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxXT-W5SidI


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

When they snatch treats out of your hand and hold them with their foot and chow down. Lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like it when they nibble on my fingers...and then immediately throw their head down and wait for scritches. And if I don't cave the first time the process repeats. Lol.

And I love their mischevious personalities...Luna will do stuff just to irritate the other birds and then runs away when they retaliate..he was always a people bird anyways. Haha..


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

I love it when Misty learns a new word and it surprises me enough to make me laugh. And when I laugh, he laughs, which makes me laugh harder. Then, when I laugh harder, he does too until he laughs so hard he starts tapping his beak on my finger, like a person enjoying a big belly laugh.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

I love it when they sit, one on each shoulder, snuggle up under my hair and grind their beaks.

The best!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny is the cutest when she chases the cursor on the computer screen. Whenever it catches her eye, she would go up to the screen and try to bite it. Then I would play with her by making "enticing" movements with the cursor  (spinning in small, slow circles) and Sunny would be completely hypnotized by it :lol: and whenever she bites it, it would "run away" or spin itself into a frenzy, then slow down and start spinning in slow circles again. :rofl:


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

When I offer William my finger to step on to and he drops his head forward for me to scratch his crest, priceless.


----------

